# Hyperlink Text color change..., possible?



## ~vert (Oct 14, 2001)

I took a quick look in this forum and didn't see a mention, so...

Would it be possible for you to format the HTML so that visited links become another color? This site is by far the hardest to keep track of navigation and visited links. I can turn off the option to use the pages colors in my browser, but that drops much of the formating as well.

Is this an unreasonable request?


----------



## andrewmontague (Oct 14, 2001)

I agree. Using the standard link colours of blue for unvisited links and purple for visited links would suit the colour scheme you're using and make the site so much easier to use.

Andrew Montague


----------



## ~vert (Oct 18, 2001)

Any response from those in charge?? A chance this request is taken seriously? I love the board, but the ordeal keeping track of all the links I have/haven't visited is unnecessary w/ the current state of HTML technology.


OK, how 'bout this:

PleaseOhPleaseOhPleaseOhPleaseOhPleaseOhPleaseOhPleaseOhPleaseOhPLEASE!!!!


----------



## ScottW (Oct 18, 2001)

How's that?


----------



## ~vert (Oct 18, 2001)

The text on all hyperlinks stays the same color after you have clicked through. The simple solution would be to over ride that with the browser prefs - but that takes out the column formatting as well.

So, I just wanted to ask if you could update the site so that links that were already visited turned, say, magenta or something. Go to Yahoo! and click around and you will see what I mean.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 18, 2001)

A few things at issue here...

First, they do change, for your current session. They show if you have visited them or not. For different sessions, the hyperlink is not the same, it has a different sessionid... and thus will not show up as a previously visited.

Scott


----------



## ~vert (Oct 18, 2001)

Aha!! I'm beginning to see the problem here. I doesn't change when using *OmniWeb* (I like the pretty fonts...), but you are right! it does change when I tried it in IE.

Mea Culpa! I should have tried it out in other browsers before gettin' all hot and bothered.

Never mind...[he says backing out the door quickly]

(you musta thought i was a complete idgit  )


----------

